# Where do you buy your parts?



## P66GTO (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I am about to buy a 66 GTO from a guy the next city over, and i was wondering where everybody gets there resto parts from? Its a project and he media blasted it so right now it is nothing but frame, chassis, wheels and body with fenders, hood and everything. he does have all the original interior but its been torn out and it is trashed so i wouldnt even bother putting it back it. so where are you guys buying your products from? Im looking foreward to joining the family soon!


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ames performance for one


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Get the bulk of my stuff from The Parts Place. Its a nice little drive from my house so saves money on shipping large items and can check out parts before purchase. Always been good people to deal with.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Performance Years for another!!! The great thing about Ames & Performance Years is that they are Pontiac only of when you talk to somebody from there he or she probably knows what you are talking about. LES


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

ames and the parts place both very good. ames guys are very knowledgeable


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Ames, they have been very helpful with any questions I have.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

P66GTO said:


> Hey guys, I am about to buy a 66 GTO from a guy the next city over, and i was wondering where everybody gets there resto parts from? Its a project and he media blasted it so right now it is nothing but frame, chassis, wheels and body with fenders, hood and everything. he does have all the original interior but its been torn out and it is trashed so i wouldnt even bother putting it back it. so where are you guys buying your products from? Im looking foreward to joining the family soon!




Add Original Parts Group (OPGI) to the mix. I've had good experience with their representatives, who are very helpful. Same experience with Ames.


----------



## P66GTO (Mar 24, 2010)

alright, thanks guys, il look into those, and try to find what i like best. i ordered some of the free catalogs to. i cant wait to get the GTO, its going to take me a long time to build it though.

on a side note, in my "User CP" it says i have no subscribed threads, even if i look in my complete thread history it says no threads, does anybody know how i could make these show up so i dont have to hunt down my threads?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Above the first post in the thread click the 'thread tools' then click subscribe. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can also go to Quick links bar up top, then go to My profile. Then click on posts by me or threads started by me. 
Thanks for the subscribe to thread link, that would of saved me some time. Learn something new everyday.:cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I've found some even tougher parts to get at "Chicago Muscle Car parts".

Chicago Muscle Car Parts - 1967 GTO/LeMans


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I get them from whoever has a good price and doesnt rape me on shipping. For small stuff and paint supplies I use CarQuest in town and either Nason or DuPont. I've gotten parts from The Parts Place, The Paddock, OPGI, Ames, and Performance Years now. Not always big stuff, sometimes just clips or whatever or the piece that nobody else carries.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

For subscriptions, I have the box checked for automatic subscription in my user control panel.

For big parts, I have managed to find local dealers who place my order with others to get free shipping. For smaller stuff, I mainly use Ames, but would use The Parts Place too. For brake parts and restoration hardware, check out In-line Tube. They have an extensive restoration inventory with decent prices and fast shipping.
http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Use Legendary Interior brand for the upholstery!


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

When it comes to big stuff (truck freight) any vendor you can drive to will save you tons. Get everyones catalogs and you will see quite a few different prices on the same items.


----------

